# Auber Instrument buy



## rude (16/2/17)

Have been reading but lots of threads muddled up together in my head
so does this list from Auber Instuments look correct

I want to build a 1V system 2400 W 50L keggle with Big W ss pot like QKev's

I'm going to use Auberins gear

PID Model SYL=2352x2P Ramp soak $78.95

Sensor PT100-L50 1/2 NPT with cable & connectors female panel option XLRcon ( was wondering what best length is for sensor ) $27.95 + & $17.00

SSR MGR-1D4825 $9.95

Heat Sink HS25ET $12.50

Total $146.35

Will get a control box elsewhere

Advice appreciated & threads I've read on builds PID controls thanks heaps to all those who have contributed as hopefully 
help me move on from the esky keggle setup,so I can set up & brew more & easier


----------



## Ditchnbeer (16/2/17)

Well
the PID is correct type - it has 12V output to switch the SSR
SSR suits PID, is 25A - good choice as over-rated, you could add a second element later if u want, and it does have to be mounted on a heatsink
PT100 is the way to go, basically buy one with the longest cable you can get (by default they are a bit short); I extended mine by buying good quality shielded cable and soldered the joint & covered with heatshrink.

So, it looks like you've done your homework well and on the right track. I bought almost same gear and never looked back; brewing a beer with several mash steps has never been easier and without worrying about temperatures I can focus on other stuff during brewday. I recommend buying a fibreglass panel, its easier to work with (cut holes etc), I dont like a metal panel around wort but thats just me. All my external devices plug into their respective outlets at bottom of my panel, they can all be disconnected - i.e my 10A element has a 16A lead & plug which plugs into 16A socket). Even my sensor can be unplugged.

I see no probs with what you chosen. Good luck


----------



## rude (17/2/17)

Cheers for advice Ditch hopefully I wont have to do as you're name sake says which I have but hopefully lessons learnt

The cable option was 8' or 12' luckily I grew up with this measuring system

Thanks for the fibreglass tip it sounds like great advice cheers

I'll probably source a 2500W element because 16A CB 2.5mm wire not surrounded in insulation only partial surrounded


----------

